# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  compro semilla crotalaria

## mbailetti

Estimados,
Busco semilla de crotalaria y otros abonos verdes puesto en Lima.
Atte.Temas similares: Semilla de ajo Compro semilla de cebolla Compro semilla / plantones granadilla de exportación Compro semilla o plantones de platano, tambien semilla de Zapallo

----------


## AnnaisVela

Buenos dias: 
Cuanto es la cantidad de semilla de crotalaria q necesita usted.

----------


## mbailetti

Para empezar 2 sacos de 25kg. Por favor contactarme a mi mail mbailettif@gmail.com
Gracias.

----------


## Lucario

Puede ponerse en contacto conmigo tambien para las semillas de crotalaria porfavor... Alegase12@hotmail.com

----------

